# Hunting lease forms????????



## duckbill (Nov 5, 2008)

I've found a land owner who has agreed to lease a small piece of land to my buddy and I to hunt on.  I am in need of a basic sample hunting lease and a "release of liability" form.

Can anybody point me in the direction?  

Thanks


----------



## gadeerwoman (Nov 5, 2008)

here's a short simple little form:
http://www.aces.edu/pubs/docs/A/ANR-0541/anr541shortlease.html
or a little more detailed one you can modify:
http://www.michfb.com/pdfs/ecology/Hunting Lease Agreement.pdf


----------



## duckbill (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Sandra.  Those are very helpful.


----------

